# D2 NCAA Men's Champion



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2021)

Congrats to Cal State Los Angeles


----------



## Surfref (Dec 12, 2021)

Congrats to Cal State LA.

The Division 1 Semi between Clemson and Notre Dame was a really good game.  Went to PKs and Clemson won.  The Clemson keeper had an amazing game.  Final is today with Clemson and Washington.









						Clemson defeats Notre Dame in PK shootout finish to advance to College Cup final
					

Clemson and Notre Dame men's soccer squared off in the College Cup semifinal. After each team scored one goal in regulation, neither could break the 1-1 tie in overtime thanks to some outstanding goalkeeping from Bryan Dowd and George Marks. Watch the full match highlights here.




					www.ncaa.com


----------

